# AMD Bulldozer Benchmark



## bulldozer (26. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bereits vor 2 Tagen wurden die Taktraten der kommenden Bulldozer Modelle im pcinlife Forum geleakt. (klick)

Nun wurde auch ein Screen gepostet mit den angeblich ersten Benchmark Resultaten zu Bulldozer.
Getestet wurde im CineBench R11.5:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Resultat ist aus einem Verbund von vier 8-Core Bulldozern entstanden; das heisst 32 Bulldozer Kerne die parallel liefen.
Jeder Kern taktete mit 1,8 GHz.

Das Ergebnis beläuft sich auf 22,95 Punkte.
Wenn man nun den geleakten Taktraten von vor 2 Tagen glauben schenkt und das mit Topmodell 3,2GHz takten wird, dann würde ein einzelner 8-Core Bulldozer@ 3,2GHz eine Punktzahl von ungefähr 10,2 erreichen. (22,95 / 4 * 1,77777)
Nimmt man nun den ebenfalls im Screen gelisteten Core i7 960 mit seinen 3,2 GHz Takt als Referenz und verdoppelt seine Punktzahl um simulierte 8 Kerne als Vergleich zu haben, dann stellt sich heraus, dass die Pro-Takt Leistung vom Bulldozer nicht besser ist als die des Intel Bloomsfield (sofern meine Rechnung stimmt ).

Sollte sich das bewahrheiten, dann wird der langersehnte Bulldozer kein wirklicher Knaller und AMD wäre dort angelangt wo Intel schon vor 2 Jahren war.


Dennoch sollte man auch in diesem Fall alles mit Vorsicht genießen da es sich immer um einen Fake handeln kann 


Quellen:
´¦ÀíÆ÷³¬ÆµÉ¢ÈÈDIY×¨Çø - µçÄÔÐÂÉú´ú
AMD 32 Cores Bulldozer (8 cores x 4) @ 1.8ghz Cinebench results (PCINLIFE forums) - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## X6Sixcore (26. April 2011)

Edit: Na ganz toll.

MfG


----------



## widder0815 (26. April 2011)

Demnach würde ein Bulldozer den 980x leicht übertreffen ...(980x ~ 9,2 cine | BD ~ 10,2 cine )


----------



## Panto (26. April 2011)

der bulldozer wird keine bäume ausreißen, das ist schon klar. ivy bridge wird höchstwahrscheinlich den boden mit den bulldozer aufwischen. aber die frage ist doch, wer braucht die monsterleistung des ivy bridge? die wenigsten denke ich. jedenfalls wird bulldozer für die meisten anwender schnell genug sein und das zu moderaten preisen. intel hingegen wird die kunden weiterhin abzocken wo es nur geht.


----------



## -NTB- (26. April 2011)

amd = vw
intel = porsche

C’est la vie


----------



## GoldenMic (26. April 2011)

Was zu erwarten war..


----------



## ASD_588 (26. April 2011)

> amd = vw
> intel = porsche


Da gebe ich dir recht NTB,
AMDs cpus sind nicht die stärksten aber dafür sind sie viel billiger
Intel Cpus sind die stärksten und teuersten.

Hoffentlich schaft es AMD Intel zu schlagen.


----------



## timee95 (26. April 2011)

Aber wiso verdoppelst du die Punkte des i7?? Ich denke den 4 modul Bolldozer gegen den 4kern Bloomfield mit HT antreten zu lassen ist realistischer.
Jedoch gehe ich auch davon aus, dass Ivy Brigde nochmal ein gutes stück schneller ist als BD.

Timee


----------



## Leandros (26. April 2011)

Warum sagt ihr alle Ivy Bridge ist so viel Schneller. Ivy Bridge ist nur ein kleiner gefertigter Sandy Bridge. Damit ist mehr Takt möglich. Aber nicht wirklich eine extreme mehrleistung gegenüber Sandy Bridge. 

Von Bulldozer bin ich ein wenig enttäuscht. Hätte mir irgendwie mehr erwartet. AMD scheint also der P/L beste CPU für Gamer zu bleiben. Möglicherweise können sie sich ja im Server Gebiet wieder festigen.


----------



## poisoniC (26. April 2011)

Wenn das stimmt, werd ich mir doch sandy bridge holen. Aber 100% trau ich dem ganzen erst, wenns usertests gibt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. April 2011)

Das sagt noch kaum was über die Spieleleistung aus, also es ist noch alles für einen interessanten Kampf drin!


----------



## Cayman XT (26. April 2011)

Leute, der Bench ist'n Fake. Siehe Post von "purpleannex":

AMD 32 Cores Bulldozer (8 cores x 4) @ 1.8ghz Cinebench results (PCINLIFE forums) - Page 17 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Aprilscherz, die Zweite... ACTION!!1! 

MfG 'XT


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. April 2011)

Cayman XT schrieb:


> Leute, der Bench ist'n Fake. Siehe Post von "purpleannex":
> 
> AMD 32 Cores Bulldozer (8 cores x 4) @ 1.8ghz Cinebench results (PCINLIFE forums) - Page 17 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
> 
> ...


 Und so entstehen Gerüchte ...... irgendein Honk leitet Benchmarks weiter weil er das mit dem Zaunpfahl wedelnde Datum übersehen hat, wer anders stolpert darüber und macht eine weitere (User-)News daraus, und schon köchelts wieder in den Foren wo darüber diskutiert wird .... immer wieder lustig. Aber anders wärs auch bedeutend langweiliger.


----------



## FRfutzi01 (26. April 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> der bulldozer wird keine bäume ausreißen, das ist schon klar. ivy bridge wird höchstwahrscheinlich den boden mit den bulldozer aufwischen. aber die frage ist doch, wer braucht die monsterleistung des ivy bridge? die wenigsten denke ich. jedenfalls wird bulldozer für die meisten anwender schnell genug sein und das zu moderaten preisen. intel hingegen wird die kunden weiterhin abzocken wo es nur geht.


 
Bei 170,- € für einen 2500k, bzw. 250 € für einen 2600k sehe ich nicht, wo Intel die Leute abzockt. Solch unqualifizierte Bemerkungen kannst Du Dir echt sparen. Sorry, aber ist meine Meinung. Und nein, ich bin kein Intel Fanboy. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch noch einen Phenom in der Kiste und war zufrieden.


----------



## CSOger (26. April 2011)

Recht haste...
Die Preise für die Sandys sind mehr als in Ordnung.



-NTB- schrieb:


> amd = vw
> intel = porsche
> 
> C’est la vie


 
Na nicht gleich übertreiben.
Klingt ja hier so als wenn ein Rechenschieber noch schneller ist als ne AMD CPU.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. April 2011)

Eine Aprilscherz am ende des Monats ist auch nicht übel


----------



## Adam West (26. April 2011)

-NTB- schrieb:


> amd = vw
> intel = porsche



Also ich also Otto Normal Verbraucher kann mit VW weitaus mehr, als mit Porsche anfangen, allein schon was P/L angeht!
 Wie schon vor mir geschrieben wurde, bei AMD bekomme ich vieles für mein Geld! Bei Intel bekomme ich was für viel Geld...

Ps: VW = Porsche 

MfG


----------



## 0Martin21 (26. April 2011)

lol, so kann man nicht rechnen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. April 2011)

Und was sollen mir diese komischen Punkte , des Benches sagen !? Wie viele FPS sind das in meinen Games ?

Ich warte nach wie vor auf offizielle Game-Benches. Am Besten von PC-Games Hardware.

Danach schaun wir mal weiter.

Hoffe immer noch auf ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhäntnis mit guter Aufrüstoption für die Zukunft, für den BD.



EDIT :



Cayman XT schrieb:


> Leute, der Bench ist'n Fake.
> MfG 'XT



Danke für den Hinweis. Konnte mit diesen Punkten aber eh nix anfangen  Ich warte auf echte FPS-Benches für Games !  *lechz*


----------



## CyLord (26. April 2011)

Ein Autovergleich ist da recht unpassend. Aber weiß nicht, warum hier manche schwarz malen & Aussagen treffen, die gar nicht möglich sind.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. April 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> der bulldozer wird keine bäume ausreißen, das ist schon klar. ivy bridge wird höchstwahrscheinlich den boden mit den bulldozer aufwischen. aber die frage ist doch, wer braucht die monsterleistung des ivy bridge? die wenigsten denke ich. jedenfalls wird bulldozer für die meisten anwender schnell genug sein und das zu moderaten preisen. intel hingegen wird die kunden weiterhin abzocken wo es nur geht.


 
 Simmt schon so ein i7 2600K ist schon die total Abzocke 
P.S: Ivy wird nur etwas an der iGPU verbessern


----------



## Krabbat (26. April 2011)

dann hat amd zum release aber den schnellsten desktop prozessor!


----------



## Gast1111 (26. April 2011)

Wenn der Bench kein Fake gewesen wäre ja kurzzeitig


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2011)

-NTB- schrieb:


> amd = vw
> intel = porsche


 
Ein VW verkauft sich aber auch um einiges öfter als ein Porsche.


----------



## Panto (26. April 2011)

FRfutzi01 schrieb:


> Bei 170,- € für einen 2500k, bzw. 250 € für einen 2600k sehe ich nicht, wo Intel die Leute abzockt. Solch unqualifizierte Bemerkungen kannst Du Dir echt sparen. Sorry, aber ist meine Meinung. Und nein, ich bin kein Intel Fanboy. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch noch einen Phenom in der Kiste und war zufrieden.


 
der 2500k geht noch preislich klar, aber der 2600k ist hoffnungslos überteuert. was soll an der aussage unqualifiziert sein? seit wann braucht man ne qualifikation um solche aussagen machen zu können? dummes gelaber. preisleistungstechnisch stinkt intel ab gegen amd. dass intel fanboys das anders sehen ist mir klar. ändert aber nix an der tatsache.


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> der 2500k geht noch preislich klar, aber der 2600k ist hoffnungslos überteuert.


 
Finde ich ganz und garnicht.
Bei Programmen welche von HT profitieren ist der 2600K ein richtig guter Prozessor. Und hier geht der Preis auch vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## widder0815 (26. April 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> der 2500k geht noch preislich klar, aber der 2600k ist hoffnungslos überteuert. was soll an der aussage unqualifiziert sein? seit wann braucht man ne qualifikation um solche aussagen machen zu können? dummes gelaber. preisleistungstechnisch stinkt intel ab gegen amd. dass intel fanboys das anders sehen ist mir klar. ändert aber nix an der tatsache.


 
Sei froh das der 2600k 250€ Kostet ... wenn intel ihn für 150€ Raus haut und den 2500k für 100€ , dann könnte AMD "Dicht" machen


----------



## hawk910 (26. April 2011)

Die momentane Preispolitik tut hier wohl nur wenig zur Sache. Intel würde bestimmt gern den Sandy für typische Intel-Preise verkaufen... geht aber nicht, da AMD unglaublich günstige CPU´s anbietet, die mit 6 Kernen zu mindest in Anwendungen hervorragend abgehen, wesentlich teurer dürften die sandigen Brücken nicht sein. Außerdem ist der Sockel 1155 und 1156 ja nur die Mainstream-Plattform. Die kommende Hightech-Plattform wird wie der 1366 bestimmt deutlich teurer werden und wahrscheinlich nur eine verhältnismäßig geringe Mehrleistung erzielen. AMD´s Preise mit Intels Preise zu vergleichen ist also ebenso schwachsinnig wie Parallelen zu der Autowelt zu schaffen.

Zu der Meldung allgemein... April, April  .
Aber langsam wirds mal Zeit, irgendwo wird doch wohl mal jemand sonne CPU auftreiben und vernünftig testen können... und nicht in solchen blalbla-Tests, sondern in vernünftigen Spielbenches. Will ja auch mal wissen, ob BD bei mir Einzug halten könnte, vielleicht noch ein X6 aufs alternde Board kommt oder ob ich doch mal nach Jahren zu Intel wechsel. Der letzte Intel war ein Celeron 466@583MHz. Das waren noch Zeiten....


----------



## Panto (26. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Sei froh das der 2600k 250€ Kostet ... wenn intel ihn für 150€ Raus haut und den 2500k für 100€ , dann könnte AMD "Dicht" machen


 
mit sicherheit nicht. amd macht die meiste kohle mit den grafikkarten, zudem verkaufen sich seit neuestem auch deren apus sehr gut. die könnten gut und gerne die desktop cpus streichen, trotzdem wären sie noch da.


----------



## widder0815 (26. April 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> mit sicherheit nicht. amd macht die meiste kohle mit den grafikkarten, zudem verkaufen sich seit neuestem auch deren apus sehr gut. die könnten gut und gerne die desktop cpus streichen, trotzdem wären sie noch da.


 
ich hab gemeint im Desktop bereich


----------



## HAWX (26. April 2011)

Was mich immer wieder an Intel stoert ist die Sockelvielfalt! Ich waere von Intel bzw Sandy Bridge gar nicht so abgeneigt, aber da man jetzt schon weiss das der bald auch wieder abgeschafft wird, bleibe ich bei Amd! Jeder Kuehler passt auf nahezu jedes Am2/Am2+/Am3 und sogar auf Am3+. Boards erhalten sogar Bios-Updates damit sie auch die kommende Generation ueberstehen. Das nenne ich kundenfreundlich! Solange das so ist werde ich Amd ewig treu bleiben!


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. April 2011)

*Fusion* ist das Stichwort, denn dann können weder Intel, noch NVIDIA mithalten. Die ersten Fusion APUs haben fast eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe. Wer einen kleinen Server oder HTPC bauen will, kauft nen E-350. Die passenden Notebooks sind auch sehr stark im kommen. Viele Leute haben sich schon ein Lenovo S205 und Co. gekauft.
Woran das liegt? Intel hat nicht die Technologie um parallele Aufgaben auf ihrer iGPU zu berechnen und NVIDIA hat keine Möglichkeit ne richtige CPU auf x86 Basis zu baun.
Das meiste Geld wird im unteren Preis- und Leistungsbereich gemacht.
AMDs Vorteile liegen nicht in der enormen Leistung, sondern im VISION-Konzept. Spieler sind momentan aber eher beim 2500/2600K besser dran, denn da kommts auf andere Dinge an.


----------



## widder0815 (26. April 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Was mich immer wieder an Intel stoert ist die Sockelvielfalt! Ich waere von Intel bzw Sandy Bridge gar nicht so abgeneigt, aber da man jetzt schon weiss das der bald auch wieder abgeschafft wird, bleibe ich bei Amd! Jeder Kuehler passt auf nahezu jedes Am2/Am2+/Am3 und sogar auf Am3+. Boards erhalten sogar Bios-Updates damit sie auch die kommende Generation ueberstehen. Das nenne ich kundenfreundlich! Solange das so ist werde ich Amd ewig treu bleiben!


 

Wenn ich alle 3 Jahre mein Pc aufrüste , dann *richtig * ... behaltet doch 6 jahre alte steinzeit Boards , ich hole mir eh das neuste ... also ist deine aussage Unbedeutend 



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> *Fusion* ist das Stichwort, denn dann können weder Intel, noch NVIDIA mithalten. Die ersten Fusion APUs haben fast eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe. Wer einen kleinen Server oder HTPC bauen will, kauft nen E-350. Die passenden Notebooks sind auch sehr stark im kommen. Viele Leute haben sich schon ein Lenovo S205 und Co. gekauft.
> Woran das liegt? Intel hat nicht die Technologie um parallele Aufgaben auf ihrer iGPU zu berechnen und NVIDIA hat keine Möglichkeit ne richtige CPU auf x86 Basis zu baun.



Da sagen aber die Gewinnzahlen was anderes ... aber mal schaun im Nächsten Quartal


----------



## Stricherstrich (26. April 2011)

Den Benchmark gabs schon auf der Main oder nicht?

E: Glaube trotzdem Fest an die Panierraupe.


----------



## sahvg (26. April 2011)

-NTB- schrieb:


> amd = vw
> intel = porsche
> 
> C’est la vie


 
dann muss es ja gut laufen für amd... vw verkauft 4-5 millionen fahrzeuge  porsche 50.000  

testergebnisse aus irgendeinem forum würde ich nicht überbewerten 

@ widder0815 die fusion verkaufszahlen haben sich im ersten quartal verdreifacht! also kann fusion nicht so übel sein 


ps. wenn schon klar ist das der benchmark ein fake ist kann der thread ja gelöscht werden.


----------



## mmayr (26. April 2011)

Mal sehen, was BD kann. Ich bin mit meinem 2600K zufrieden. Es wird auch sicher kein AMD reinkommen, ganz egal wie schnell er ist. 
Richtig geil finde ich wieder mal, wie sich die Fan-Jünger beider Lager hier fertig machen. Und das 1 Tag nach Ostern. --> Osterfriede ade!

Die Sockel-Diskussion hatten wir hier schon 10000000 mal. Immer wieder kommen die gleichen Aussagen. Wird langsam langweilig.
Wenn AMD seine Hightech-CPUs auf Uralt-Boards (natürlich mit ordentlich Einschränkungen) laufen lassen kann, find ich das natürlich vorteilhaft für die "Ahnungslosenfraktion". Die kann dann behaupten: Mann ich hab die neueste CPU, aber ich kann nur die halben Features nutzen, weil mein Board das alles nicht kann. 
Um wieder ins Autolager zu schauen: "Ich hab bei meinem 15 Jahre alten Porsche einen neuen Remus-Topf draufgemacht. Jetzt sieht man den Rost im Unterboden nicht mehr. Hauptsache Porsche!"


----------



## Cook2211 (26. April 2011)

Bei solchen Diskussionen werden immer Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Da wird AMD als Preis/Leistungswunder gepriesen, weil sie CPUs mit veralteter Architektur (2003) günstig verkaufen. Wow! Aktuelle Sandy Bridge CPUs sind brandneu und in allen Belangen besser, kosten aber auch dem entsprechend mehr.
Nur kann man die aktuellen AMD Preise nicht zwangsläufig auch auf BD ummünzen. Wenn die neuen AMDs so schnell (oder schneller) als die Intels werden, dann werden auch die Preise höher ausfallen. Ich erinnere nur mal an die Radeon HD 5870, die über Monate hinweg die einzige DX11 High-End Karte auf dem Markt war, und dadurch richtig Geld gekostet hat....Da hat AMD einen Teufel daran getan diese Karte zu verscherbeln.

Im Prinzip kann man sich im Moment, dadurch dass es eh keine offiziellen Angaben seitens AMD zu Preis/Leistung des BD gibt, solche Diskussionen und Vergleiche sparen.


----------



## HAWX (26. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich alle 3 Jahre mein Pc aufrüste , dann richtig  ... behaltet doch 6 jahre alte steinzeit Boards , ich hole mir eh das neuste ... also ist deine aussage Unbedeutend



Ich finde das nicht unbedeutend! Warum sollte man unnoetig Geld fuer ein Board ausgeben? Ausserdem scheinen meine Kazfzyklen anders zu sein als deine. Bei mir kommt dank Amd alle 4 Jahre ein Board neu und alle 2 ne Cpu Wie erwaehnt Kuehler kann ich ja sogar uebernehmen.


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

Ich kann nur immer wieder raten, warten bis der Bulli offiziel gelauncht ist und die Benchmark's Offiziel sind...alles andere ist unglaubwürdig und unötige heissbrei macherei.

Tee treinken, Keks essen und abwarten, dauert ja nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. April 2011)

berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Ich kann nur immer wieder raten, warten bis der Bulli offiziel gelauncht ist und die Benchmark's Offiziel sind...alles andere ist unglaubwürdig und unötige heissbrei macherei.
> 
> Tee treinken, Keks essen und abwarten, dauert ja nicht mehr lange.



Genau


----------



## Skysnake (26. April 2011)

OMG Leute es ist ein Fake, also haltet die Bälle flach und holt euch einen guten Morgen Caffee......

PS: Kann nicht ein Mod das in die Usernews einfügen, bevor hier noch welche das Hyperventilieren anfangen?


----------



## Eiche (26. April 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Sollte sich das bewahrheiten, dann wird der langersehnte Bulldozer kein wirklicher Knaller und AMD wäre dort angelangt wo Intel schon vor 2 Jahren war.
> 
> 
> Dennoch sollte man auch in diesem Fall alles mit Vorsicht genießen da es sich immer um einen Fake handeln kann
> ...



das entspreche einer leistungs-steigerung ~10% pro kern das ist doch was


----------



## Memphys (26. April 2011)

LESEEN!

Ich finde die Disskusion vollkommen unnötig, denn mal ehrlich, wessen Quad kratzt bei Games an der 100% Marke? 
Seh ich richtig, oder?  Bei Niemandem. Wieso wollt ihr euch jetzt einen Octa-Core reinhauen ? Wieso diskutiert ihr jetzt welcher unausgelastete Quad besser ist?


----------



## belle (26. April 2011)

Selbst wenn AMD nur aufholt wäre das für die ein großer Schritt und für uns ein Grund mehr wieder AMD zu kaufen. Sie müssen ja nicht schneller sein, nur konkurrenzfähig.

@ Memphys
Games, die einen Quadcore auslasten können (sind mir spontan eingefallen, könnten noch mehr sein):
- GTA IV
- Ruse
- Anno 1404


----------



## Hademe (26. April 2011)

natürlich hat nichts ne chance gegen Bulldozer!


----------



## derP4computer (26. April 2011)

> amd = vw
> intel = porsche
> 
> C’est la vie


Quark! Zitat: Beide Karosserien entstehen bei VW im slowakischen Bratislava. Lackiert und vormontiert reist der Cayenne dann per Bahn nach Leipzig, um im Porsche-Werk Motor, Antrieb und Achsen zu erhalten.
Quelle! Link: VW-Porsche
Quelle! Link: Porsche-VW

Das alles kann mir aber nicht die Freude an Bulldozer nehmen.


----------



## Eiche (26. April 2011)

belle schrieb:


> Selbst wenn AMD nur aufholt wäre das für die ein großer Schritt und für uns ein Grund mehr wieder AMD zu kaufen. Sie müssen ja nicht schneller sein, nur konkurrenzfähig.
> 
> @ Memphys
> Games, die einen Quadcore auslasten können (sind mir spontan eingefallen, könnten noch mehr sein):
> ...


 allerdings auch in selben Masse Grafikkarte und Speicher


----------



## Sushimann (26. April 2011)

-NTB- schrieb:


> amd = vw
> intel = porsche
> 
> C’est la vie


 
 Wenn mann allerdings bedenkt was ein VW für Probleme macht und wieviel Ersatzteile er braucht wohl eher:

amd = audi
Intel = Lamborghini/ Bugatti


Nee aber im ernst. Die aktuellen Sandy bridges sind ja schon Preis-Leistungstechnisch gleichgut oder besser als die AMD's. Und naja wenn die Amds nicht wesentlich billiger werden seh ich da wieder kein Land. Da ich nextes Jahr wieder aufrüsten muss denke ich mal, dass das recht günstig für mich werden kann. 

PS.: Die Automarken gehören im übrigen auch zur VW Gruppe


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. April 2011)

99% die hier über AMD flamen würden es wohl nicht mal schaffen im Alltagsgebrauch (Zocken, etc.) einen X6 1090T 100% auszulasten, finde das getue mittlerweile nur noch peinlich. 

Games etc werden sowieso immer weiterentwickelt und bieten MEHR für WENIGER Leistung! BF3 z.B wird auch mit einem X4 965 BE und GTX 460 und 4GB DDR 3 1600 schön laufen, also was solls

Die Leute die Intel CPUs beruflich brauchen (Grafiker, Rendering) kann man noch verstehen, alles andere ist ein Witz, auch mit einem Bugatti kannst du auf der Hauptstrasse nur 50 fahren, und so siehts auch mit den Anwendungen aus, ab 50 FPS siehst du sowieso keinen Unterschied mehr!


----------



## Cook2211 (26. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Games etc werden sowieso immer weiterentwickelt und bieten MEHR für WENIGER Leistung! BF3 z.B wird auch mit einem X4 965 BE und GTX 460 und 4GB DDR 3 1600 schön laufen, also was solls



Deine Glaskugel möchte ich habe, dass du jetzt schon weißt auf welchen Systemen Bf 3 gut laufen wird


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. April 2011)

Wenn man sich informiert... hat 2sek bei google gedauert 

BF3 wird sogar noch optional auf DX 10 laufen, Multicore wird verbessert.

Die geschätzten Systemanforderungen für mittlere bis hohe Einstellungen:
"Prozessor: Quad Core
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 Gigabyte
Grafikkarte: DirectX10- oder DirectX11-fähig
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista/ Windows 7 "


von Battlefield.org


----------



## Cook2211 (26. April 2011)

darkfleet85 schrieb:


> wenn man sich informiert...
> 
> Bf3 wird sogar noch optional auf dx 10 laufen, multicore wird verbessert.
> 
> ...



*Geschätzt*

Sehr genaue Angabe und sehr gut informiert...

Und wo steht da was über einen Phenom + GTX 460??????????????????


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die *geschätzten* Systemanforderungen für mittlere bis hohe Einstellungen:
> "Prozessor: Quad Core
> Arbeitsspeicher: 4 Gigabyte
> Grafikkarte: DirectX10- oder DirectX11-fähig
> Betriebssystem: Windows Vista/ Windows 7 "


Ich hab mal das wichtige markiert!
Edit: Da war wohl einer schneller!


----------



## Cook2211 (26. April 2011)

hansvonwurst schrieb:


> ich hab mal das wichtige markiert!
> Edit: Da war wohl einer schneller!



:d :d :d


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. April 2011)

Ja und? Die neue Technik frisst nicht all zu viel mehr Leistung!
Man entwickelt nicht nur neue Prozessoren sondern auch das die ANWENDUNGEN weniger Leistung in Anspruch nehmen!

Das Spiel wird Millionenfach gekauft werden, meinst du jeder hat 2x GTX 480 im Computer?

Die zweite Version der Engine wurde kontinuierlich weiterentwickelt und bietet einige Änderungen im Vergleich zur Frostbite Engine. DirectX 11 wird nun vollständig unterstützt und ausgelastet. Gleichzeitig wird die Schnittstelle DirectX 9 nicht mehr supported. Damit fällt auch die Unterstützung für Windows XP weg. Um die Engine und damit auch die Spiele benutzen zu können, benötigen Sie mind. Windows Vista und eine DirectX 10 Grafikkarte. Zudem werden 64bit Prozessoren nun vollständig ausgelastet und optimal genutzt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. April 2011)

Können wir das mal in den BF3-Thread verlegen?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. April 2011)

Keinen Bock darüber zu diskutieren! Mein Bruder arbeitet als 3d Designer mit Maya und 3dMax für namhafte Firmen für Animationen die den Chirurgen zum lernen dienen, der weiss wohl schon von was er spricht.

Ausserdem wird das System jetzt viel besser ausgenutzt mit Frosbite 2, schon das alleine verspricht nicht allzu hohe Anforderungensprünge


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. April 2011)

Bitte Closen!!!!
Die News hätte man gar nicht erst schreiben dürfen. Ich bin dafür, das mindestends 1000 Beiträge geschrieben werden müssen bevor man News verfassen darf.


----------



## Eiche (26. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Keinen Bock darüber zu diskutieren! Mein Bruder arbeitet als 3d Designer mit Maya und 3dMax für namhafte Firmen für Animationen die den Chirurgen zum lernen dienen, der weiss wohl schon von was er spricht.
> 
> Ausserdem wird das System jetzt viel besser ausgenutzt mit Frosbite 2, schon das alleine verspricht nicht allzu hohe Anforderungensprünge


was nützt uns das wenn du nur die Hälfte verstehst von dem was er erzählt? 
 @ Topic Endlich hatt AMD Etwas das mehr leistung hatt wie ein Q9xxx (einzelkern vergleich) wenn da der FAKE nicht währe


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. April 2011)

zeffer schrieb:


> was nützt uns das wenn du nur die Hälfte verstehst von dem was er erzählt?
> @ Topic Endlich hatt AMD Etwas das mehr leistung hatt wie ein Q9xxx (einzelkern vergleich) wenn da der FAKE nicht währe


 
Deine Beleidungen kannst du dir sparen! Ich bin ein erwachsener Mann und kein 14 jähriger Junge!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. April 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Bitte Closen!!!!
> Die News hätte man gar nicht erst schreiben dürfen. Ich bin dafür, das mindestends 1000 Beiträge geschrieben werden müssen bevor man News verfassen darf.


 
Auf Enten fällt jeder mal rein, nur schade dass so viele die Korrektur überlesen und das hier weiter für ernst halten ...


----------



## Jan565 (26. April 2011)

Schon stumpf wie sich hier einige an die Gurgel gehen. 

Es ist doch wohl jetzt schon klar das es ein Fake ist, also wo ist das Problem. Einfach mal Closen und am Besten löschen!


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. April 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Schon stumpf wie sich hier einige an die Gurgel gehen.
> 
> Es ist doch wohl jetzt schon klar das es ein Fake ist, also wo ist das Problem. Einfach mal Closen und am Besten löschen!


 
Ist sicher die beste Lösung und auf einen offiziellen Test warten


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. April 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Auf Enten fällt jeder mal rein, nur schade dass so viele die Korrektur überlesen und das hier weiter für ernst halten ...


 
Man kann halt nicht erwarten, mehr als nur die Überschrift zu lesen.


----------



## salamandabiko (26. April 2011)

Man kann doch wenigstens den ersten Beitrag editieren... sonst fallen noch weitere "Enten" draufrein...


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Auf Enten fällt jeder mal rein, nur schade dass so viele die Korrektur überlesen und das hier weiter für ernst halten ...


 
In der Tat...

Daher: --Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

